# My visit to La Casa Del Habano, Yerevan, Armenia



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

I Visited Yerevan, Armenia at the beginning of September with my wife. Had a great time sightseeing, visiting friends and family. But one of the highlights was visiting the La Casa Del Habano on Amiryan Street 4, just off of Republic Square. My first visit ever to an lcdh, I was excited to see what they had to offer. My wife had an appointment at the nail salon, so this was my chance :grin2:. 

Having previously contacted the store through their facebook page, I was met by the manager, Arto. They have a nice walk in humidor, accessories section, and a large cigar lounge and a bar, but It was empty when I went in (11:00 AM). Arto was very helpful replying to all my newbie questions. It was exciting going in the humidor, surrounded by all the famous marcas. I was like a kid in a toy store. Their stock is mostly from '13, '14 and '15. Nice selection of Cohiba, RyJ, H. Upmann, Hoyo, Scdlh specifically the torreon jar, Partagas, Monte, Cuaba and the cheaper stuff. Almost exclusively Habanos in there. The prices are fair, much like online Habanos vendors, and I bought a few samples to try. If you ever travel to that part of the world, I highly recommend that you visit.

Jack. K.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Rest of the pics.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Presumably, your wife had all ten nails done (maybe even 20 if she went for the mani-pedi). Yet you only came away with five cigars. Doesn't seem fair. Tell her you are owed another "hand"ful.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Did you find pricing high or lower than expected? I know when I travel pricing tends to make my sphincter tighten considerably. Then factor the conversion of money...love those pics.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Presumably, your wife had all ten nails done (maybe even 20 if she went for the mani-pedi). Yet you only came away with five cigars. Doesn't seem fair. Tell her you are owed another "hand"ful.


All 20, and you're right it's not fair. Believe me you, if I wasn't on a somewhat tight budget, I would have gotten more.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Did you find pricing high or lower than expected? I know when I travel pricing tends to make my sphincter tighten considerably. Then factor the conversion of money...love those pics.


Prices were fair, but I paid more than duty free prices, which is to be expected. Duty free doesn't have the selection they have. I paid the following:

* Hdm epicure 2 tubo, $15.80
* Trinidad coloniales $13.80
* RyJ short churchill tubo $16.50
* Scdlh el principe $7.21
* H. Upmann mag 46 tubo $14.60

Not too bad.


----------



## Cibao Valley (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you for sharing. 
Very nice pics!


----------

